# Short 3/8" Steel Ball Field Test Today !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out to my shooting area at 6;30am and did a little shooting with the 3/8" steel. Used my Zinker with the tubes that came on it and of course the safety harness attached.

Well the 3/8" really gets out there fast and at longer distances flies gosh darn straight and doesn't begin to drop noticeably for me until the range really increases..... for me, that is a bit over 45yds according to my paces.

I shot maybe 30+ shots while walking around and enjoyed it very much. What I can say is this ammo although fast does not have the smack of heaver ammo for sure, including 7/16" steel, but that was not my goal in buying this ammo. To carry 75 rounds of this is a bit over 9.25oz ... to carry 75 7/16 is 14.74oz ... a big difference in carry weight.

I had one shot that penetrated the sheet rock from about 15yds, but all other shots bounced off or stuck into dry wall and did not penetrate.

I got to tell ya I had to leave at 8am as it was unbelievably hot .. suffocatingly so. No more out side today, unless I can do some fast chronographing in my back yard, but I now don't want to go back there as it is just to hot to be outside !









3/8" (54gr) steel bearing hole on upper right side, 1/4oz (113gr) egg weight hole to the left of that and 3/4oz (314gr) egg weight hole on the bottom.









3/8" steel ball stuck in dry wall, had quite a few of these and bounce outs from distances greater than ~20 yds. If I can up the velocity to the 300fps range that may very well make a difference for this light weight ammo.

More testing to come.

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I was hoping with the speed of the ammo it would do more damage.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I was hoping with the speed of the ammo it would do more damage.

On light stuff it did OK, but on items of substance, it hit and bounced off, there were hits on old wood that I could barely see where it had hit, although hit solidly. That little ball can only do so much .... if I can find a tube set that would send this little baby close to 300fps, then that will make a bit of a difference for sure ... as long as its velocity is still strong ...... when speed starts dropping off, then it is over.

Some general figures I have on hand:

3/8" 265fps Muzzle, at 30yds is 202fps = 10908 u/m 5fpe

7/16" 233fps Muzzle, at 30yds is 187fps = 16082u/m 7 fpe 67% increase in M.

1/2" 215fps Muzzle, at 30yds is 176fps = 22880 u/m 9fpe 2+ times the M

My Zinker was just getting 270+ fps a few minutes ago and pushing out 1/2" steel at 220fps ..... meaning I can easily carry 3/8" for stump shooting and a few 1/2' steel for serious work ..... 130gr ammo at 220fps is nothing to sneeze at !

Got to tell you, I love this little cheap sling ;- ) Safety harness attached









wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

JTslinger said:


> I was hoping with the speed of the ammo it would do more damage.


im sure he will once he can match the tube set-up to the ammo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the hotter it gets in places like where you and i live, a shorter draw can make the difference. i swear, during the hottest part out here, my bands/tubes appear to draw out a bit more longer than usual.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

W11 is very meticulous, I am sure he will find a perfect set for the ammo.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

wll said:


> I was hoping with the speed of the ammo it would do more damage.
> 
> On light stuff it did OK, but on items of substance, it hit and bounced off, there were hits on old wood that I could barely see where it had hit, although hit solidly. That little ball can only do so much .... if I can find a tube set that would send this little baby close to 300fps, then that will make a bit of a difference for sure ... as long as its velocity is still strong ...... when speed starts dropping off, then it is over.
> 
> ...


You may have made a mistake (or I did) on the 3/8 energy. I just went out and shot a few over the Chrony. I got 282 fps with 3/8 steel for 9.7 lb/ft and 218 fps with 158 grain lead .357 semi-wadcutter bullets for 16.5 lb/ft. I also shot a few with .44 lead (122 grains) at 230 fps for 14.5 lb/ft. All with looped 1842, 7 inch relaxed, 36 inch draw. This illustrates the wisdom of matching ammo to bands.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping with the speed of the ammo it would do more damage.
> ...


I keep meaning to order some 1842. Even though I use heavier tubes and such, I can't argue with you findings and I very much like the speed and ease of draw you are getting. I'm astounded by the cheap tubes that came with this sling and the speed I'm getting.. I like the fact that you get this power very much.

Thank you Henry, I may need to break down and start using looped smaller tubes on some stuff .... do you have any idea how much it pains me to say that .. LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Not having any small tubes right now, but I just received my small sample of tubes a couple of days early ... I'm starting out with 1/8id x 1/16w x 1/4OD to see how that goes.

Here is another Zinker all set up, and of course it has a safety harness on it ;- ) Three 3/8" ball are by her side for comfort as is one in the pouch ;- )









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Not having any small tubes right now, but I just received my small sample of tubes a couple of days early ... I'm starting out with 1/8id x 1/16w x 1/4OD to see how that goes.
> 
> Here is another Zinker all set up, and of course it has a safety harness on it ;- ) Three 3/8" ball are by her side for comfort as is one in the pouch ;- )
> 
> ...


20 minutes after this picture was taken the tubes were cut and the pouch put on 5/16OD x .32 thin wall.

My speed with 1/4OD was 228~fps with 3/8" steel ....totally unacceptable. Every time I try the 1/4OD x 1/16 wall I'm very, very disappointed. I will cut up the other two feet for cuffs to be used at the fork.

I put on 5/16 thin wall and that so far has been off the charts, but in the wrong direction. I may as well use paracord instead of tubes and do the Hokey Pokey and turn myself around ..... I'm going nowhere fast !

If I get the same readings tomorrow with the thin wall, that will be torn off and used as a flexible straw at my local bar. Green Dub Dub will be put on.. that stuff gives me 275+FPS with 3/8" on a consistent bases.

I was hoping for 300fps, but it may have to wait till I get some 1842 ;-)

Sometimes things don't go as planned !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I might add, the 5/16OD x .032 thin wall is very, very noisy .... like shooting flats. I was surprised it was so slow, that is why I'm doing more test tomorrow...... it seemed like it was really sending that 3/8" very quick... Got a 315 fps reading a few 260 ish and then a whole bunch of 170 ish readings, that I did not understand at all.

The tubes felt good and nothing was ripped or torn. I could not figure out the low readings !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> I might add, the 5/16OD x .032 thin wall is very, very noisy .... like shooting flats. I was surprised it was so slow, that is why I'm doing more test tomorrow...... it seemed like it was really sending that 3/8" very quick... Got a 315 fps reading a few 260 ish and then a whole bunch of 170 ish readings, that I did not understand at all.
> 
> The tubes felt good and nothing was ripped or torn. I could not figure out the low readings !
> 
> wll


Shot this am .. 233fps with 3/8" steel ..... took the tubes off-unacceptable ... waiting one small fast tubes to see how they do.

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Time for different tubes.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I found these hidden amongst my slingshot bone yard. I can't tell if they were 1842 or 1745, they are very much alike and I can't tell the difference. It draws about 17+lbs at about 36-38" and does not feel as aggressive as the tubes that come with it, which I think are 30-50.

Monkeynipples is kind enough to send me some 1842 which when I receive I will use for the final say so on 1842, as I said, I have no idea if these are 1842 or not. I think they are but not sure as I have some 1745 and can't tell the difference, just that they are small tubes.

Anyway had enough to make 7.75" looped tubes using a single layer pouch. I will try this later on when It cools down a bit more.

Here is a pic of the Zinker waiting for testing.









wll

*20 minutes later* !

Well, because I have such incredible patience "*NOT*" I went out and chronographed the "1842" with 3/8" and 1/2" steel .... I was very very surprised, this time in the positive.

The 3/8" are zipping out at an honest 275fps ish ... the 1/2" is at the 230+ zone ..... very , very doable for a light carry sling. I may shorten the tube about a 1/2 inch, but not sure. I may be pulling to my draw but the tubes could go more so I'm leaving some energy and speed on the table.

Henry's test on the 1842 got me thinking about my use for this rig (thank you Henry)... and it is not for power, it is for a fast sling that has enough zip for small starling type pest should the opportunity present itself. Of course changing ammo to 1/2 steel makes it a viable hunter for sure, but that is not the main purpose of this sling.....life is worth living again ;- )

wll


----------

